
Toward Automated Discovery of Artistic Influence (2014) - lukeplato
http://arxiv.org/abs/1408.3218
======
hprotagonist
Towards[0] a title that doesn't start with "towards"...

[0]: [http://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/55285/is-
this-a-...](http://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/55285/is-this-a-tired-
phrase-journal-article-titles-that-start-with-towards-a-the)

